# Young and in Love...



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

So I find myself in a rather tough spot. My girfriend lives in Mexico and I live in NYC. We have started talking about marriage... altough most guys my age would be scared about the tought of the marriage, that is the part is easy, all the paperwork and applications frighten me.

What could be the quickest way to get her to NYC? Get a Mexican marriage license? Apply for a greencard/Visa? Anyone with immigration law knowledge please chime in.. im lost here.

many thanks


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The best and quickest way requires you to live to Mexico and have current legal Mexican residency and get married in Mexico; it's called direct consular filing. It usually takes about 3-4 months after application (which has to come after the marriage) and costs $945. It gives her green card residency status automatically including a work permit.

However, that won't work for you since you live in NYC and don't have current Mexican residence. So, the next fastest option is called a K1 fiancee visa. It takes 7-8 months and allows her into the country to marry you. Here's the downside - after arriving and marrying you she has to apply for residency separately which ups the total cost for visa and residency to $1805.

Another option is the IR-1/CR-1. It takes 9 months and gets here residency and a work permit and costs $945, same as the direct consular filing. However, you'd have to go to Mexico, get married, return to the US and then petition entry for her with an IR-1/CR1. You'd be apart after marriage for at least 9 months.

Sorry but there's no easy way. They will require extensive proof that the union is legitimate and all the methods are paperwork and bureaucracy intensive. They make it as hard as they can on you to try to ferret out sham marriages.

Best of luck!


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*I imported my wife from Mexico*



Balboa said:


> So I find myself in a rather tough spot. My girfriend lives in Mexico and I live in NYC. We have started talking about marriage... altough most guys my age would be scared about the tought of the marriage, that is the part is easy, all the paperwork and applications frighten me.
> 
> What could be the quickest way to get her to NYC? Get a Mexican marriage license? Apply for a greencard/Visa? Anyone with immigration law knowledge please chime in.. im lost here.
> 
> many thanks



I did the same thing although it was a long time ago . We used a form called fiancee' visa . The form is now called K-1 visa and can be downloaded on the 
travel.state.gov website .


First I completed and mailed the form with my check for processing fee ,.
Later , she had to visit the U.S. consulate in Mexico City and she had to do several things such as medical exam including full body x-rays and TB tests . 

After a couple of months they sent me a letter that said they had processed the info an were ready for the next step . I remember taking her to the U.S. consulate in Mexico city for an interview with an I.N.S. agent . After an hour , he congratulated us and handed us a sealed manila envelope that was opened at the border .

After an hour of signing a couple of forms , they issued a 90 day visa so we could get married in the U.S. We married two days later and she was issued a permanent resident card that was valid for 2-3 years . Later , they wanted proof the marriage was not a sham . They requested proof of joint property and/ or birth certificates of children .

After we sent the proof , they sent us a different resident card that was valid for 10 years . She was granted citizenship before that card expired . 

The strange thing is , last year we went to Mexico and got her Mexican voter card (tarjeta electoral) so she retains all her rights as a Mexican citizen .


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

And why not? Dual citizenship is now recognized by both the USA and México.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes ,It seems Mexico adopted the dual citizen policy so they can collect more revenue from Mexicans living abroad .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jasavak said:


> Yes ,It seems Mexico adopted the dual citizen policy so they can collect more revenue from Mexicans living abroad .


So how does that work?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As a dual citizen, you are treated as a citizen of the country you are in, with no access to consular privileges or protections from the other country. Simple. You can vote, work, own coastal property, marry without permission, etc. In Mexico, you won't have to serve in the military & cannot hold high office.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> In Mexico, you won't have to serve in the military & cannot hold high office.


How about "low office"?


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Mexican Economy*



Isla Verde said:


> So how does that work?


 The Mexican government wants to keep its ties with the people that have emigrated to other countries because they stimulate the economy. They also encourage illegal emigration to the U.S. because the illegal’s pour lots of money into Mexico.
As Mexican citizens they continue to stimulate the Mexican economy without taking any jobs away from the homeland. For example, my wife opened a bank account, bought property, has credit accounts and her tarjeta elector in Mexico. Much of this type of commerce would be lost if she no longer had her Mexican citizenship. 

In other words , it extends and expands the revenue flow into Mexico .


----------



## Aldis Walker (Nov 24, 2011)

Balboa said:


> So I find myself in a rather tough spot. My girfriend lives in Mexico and I live in NYC. We have started talking about marriage... altough most guys my age would be scared about the tought of the marriage, that is the part is easy, all the paperwork and applications frighten me.
> what a romantic story!


----------



## Aldis Walker (Nov 24, 2011)

Balboa said:


> So I find myself in a rather tough spot. My girfriend lives in Mexico and I live in NYC. We have started talking about marriage... altough most guys my age would be scared about the tought of the marriage, that is the part is easy, all the paperwork and applications frighten me.


what a romantic story!


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

circle110 said:


> The best and quickest way requires you to live to Mexico and have current legal Mexican residency and get married in Mexico; it's called direct consular filing. It usually takes about 3-4 months after application (which has to come after the marriage) and costs $945. It gives her green card residency status automatically including a work permit.
> 
> However, that won't work for you since you live in NYC and don't have current Mexican residence. So, the next fastest option is called a K1 fiancee visa. It takes 7-8 months and allows her into the country to marry you. Here's the downside - after arriving and marrying you she has to apply for residency separately which ups the total cost for visa and residency to $1805.
> 
> ...



Not to hijack the thread, but if a visa is denied, is the money lost? Or is payment not processed until the visa is approved?


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Money lost*



kazslo said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but if a visa is denied, is the money lost? Or is payment not processed until the visa is approved?


I believe the money is lost . However , I did the paperwork on my own without the cost of a lawyer . The cost was only $70 for the application in those days .


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Aldis Walker said:


> what a romantic story!


I visit Mexico often. My parents joked that I should make me a gf in Mexico.. I actually didnt think it would be possible haha.Our story, my cousin invited me to his wedding, which I went to with pleasure. I met my gf at the wedding, she was a gorgous bridesmaid. We danced all night and continued to stay in touch. Now, I visit often, but the days between trips are becoming longer and longer. I even considered moving to Mexico to be closer to her...


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Just get off your duff and do it! You know that you want to, what is holding you back?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

johnmex said:


> Just get off your duff and do it! You know that you want to, what is holding you back?


I am.. soon .. I just can't take off anyday I want, I have bills to pay.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Aldis Walker said:


> what a romantic story!



I have some news.

I hopped on a lane: and i went down to Guadalajare to see my  

I told her I had something to ask her.... She smiled, and she said yes 

Now... we're engaged!!!!!!!!!


Happy New Year to everyone on the board!


:wreath:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Balboa said:


> I have some news.
> 
> I hopped on a lane: and i went down to Guadalajare to see my
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

iFelicitaciones!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done, caballero, congrats! 
Is there a date set yet?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Well done, caballero, congrats!
> Is there a date set yet?


Do we get invited to the wedding?


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Balboa said:


> I have some news.
> 
> I hopped on a lane: and i went down to Guadalajare to see my
> 
> ...


Congrats. Now it's time to get working. 



circle110 said:


> The best and quickest way requires you to live to Mexico and have current legal Mexican residency and get married in Mexico; it's called direct consular filing. It usually takes about 3-4 months after application (which has to come after the marriage) and costs $945. It gives her green card residency status automatically including a work permit.
> 
> However, that won't work for you since you live in NYC and don't have current Mexican residence. So, the next fastest option is called a K1 fiancee visa. It takes 7-8 months and allows her into the country to marry you. Here's the downside - after arriving and marrying you she has to apply for residency separately which ups the total cost for visa and residency to $1805.
> 
> ...


I'd personally would go for the DCF. It requires to have at least 6 months of residency before applying. But it's quicker and less cost affective. Also get to know your honey much better!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

MrOctober430 said:


> I'd personally would go for the DCF. It requires to have at least 6 months of residency before applying. But it's quicker and less cost affective. Also get to know your honey much better!


Apparently, that 6 months is not an absolute requirement. They say that it "normally" requires six months of residency prior to application but I have talked to several couples where the American partner had Mexican residency for shorter periods than 6 months and they still applied for DCF successfully.

If the OP currently has a regular job in the US, then quitting that job and moving to Mexico to be eligible for DCF may be counterproductive because he'll still need to show a means of financial support as part of the DCF process and giving up the job would take that away. However, if a relative is willing to do a joint support on the application then it can still work out fine.

Or, he could just move to Mexico and become an expat!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> I have some news.
> 
> I hopped on a lane: and i went down to Guadalajare to see my
> 
> ...




What a great way to start the new year! Mazel tov! and ¡Felicidades!


----------

